# imbalanced hormones after miscarriage



## taynkal

I had a miscarriage at 15 weeks back in April and it seems that my hormones have been all out of whack since, spotting throughout cycle, serious mood-swings, hot flashes, etc. . This is really the first month that I have felt somewhat normal. Has anyone else had this complication when ttc after a loss and have you noticed that your temperatures seem to go crazy when your hormones seem to be going crazy. Also, I'd like someone to look at my charts to see if they are normal but I don't know how to attach the link. We've been trying for 3 cycles since the mc, but no lucky. In the tww now. I had an us last week and tested fsh, everything was normal, but then this month I had a positive opk and no temp rise until 5 days later.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d5e52/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lch28

im so sorry for your loss :hugs: don't give up hope hun .. im not so good at deciphering charts but i had a loss at 23 weeks in February. I was all messed up after.. first cycle i only had AF for 2 days.. the next one i got AF on cd 16.. the first cycle i had a normal period i got my bfp.


----------



## taynkal

Thanks for the reply. My first cycle seemed normal, but they've gotten worse since. My last period, i had 10 days in a row of EWCM and 10 days of spotting. Just weird. I guess the further along you are, the longer it takes to be normal.


----------



## lomelly

I had this issue after my MMC. I stopped bleeding after then had crazy temps all over the place, then I had spotting for about two weeks with no ovulation and no sign of bleeding stopping. Try going on the pill for a month or two to regulate, it sounds weird but I've heard a lot of positive stories and my dr felt it was the best route. I got pregnant again right after coming off it so she wasn't wrong!


----------



## Stillwait78

After my miscarriages I had the same. My body went into menopause mode - i went from a normal follicle count to like 2 the next month. I still seem to be recovering from it 6 months later - now I am onto shots for this month - fingers crossed


----------



## Smiler82

taynkal said:


> Thanks for the reply. My first cycle seemed normal, but they've gotten worse since. My last period, i had 10 days in a row of EWCM and 10 days of spotting. Just weird. I guess the further along you are, the longer it takes to be normal.

This is exactly what I was told, so you are bang on there. My doc explained it as the further along you are, not only the more hormones you need to wait to get out of your system, you also have to wait for your womb to return to its normal size. I guess this could explain your spotting but to be honest hun your charts don't look that bad to me at all. You ovulated on CD15 or 16 since May so at least it is consistent. I'd guess that the excessive EWCM is just due to oestrogen being allowed back in your system after 15 weeks of being suppressed. Re the OPK then temp rise, it could have been that your body tried to ovulate then failed, and then you simply missed the second surge.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I would try not to worry too much but if things get any worse then have a chat with your doc xx


----------



## luvymom

I've had 3 losses since oct 2010. After my losses last year (one at 15 weeks, the other was a chemical) my hormones we all out of whack. My cycles were all over the place, my moods were all over the place. I did some research on natural fertility and started taking maca root. I noticed a change in my moods immediately. And after a month or two my cycles got back on track. I haven't taken it for the past couple of months but I just got my BFP last week. I don't know if the maca had a part in that or not, but I absolutely believe it helped to get my hormones back to being balanced.


----------



## Alinicreed

I've had a similar problem. I had a miscarriage back in March and had two "normal" periods after. Then I didn't have a period in June and was prescribed Provera to "kick-start" my period in July. It did just that, but since then my cycles have been ALL over the place. I'm having hot flashes and lots of mood swings. This is frustrating as heck because I've only now started charting and now I'm afraid that I won't ovulate this next cycle. 

I hope we all get our BFP soon (and go on to have healthy babies).

Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## taynkal

Thank you for your encouraging words.


----------



## taynkal

Me too. It is only getting harder emotionally and physically.


----------

